# Office Suite Pro 6



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I enjoy using MS office and thought this app would work well based on many very positive critiques, but I'm pretty disappointed.  On the Fire everything is just too small.  There are no real easy icons like on the real thing and figuring out how to even save a worksheet is difficult.  Am I missing something??  Is there a book or help area that will explain how to use this app on the Fire?  All those positive reviews can't be wrong, or could they.  I can't even figure out how to import an already established worksheet or document onto the Fire.  Tried emailing a spreadsheet to my fire, but the conversion process doesn't support .xls.  Sure would appreciate anyone's help/guidance on using Office Suite Pro 6 or did I just waste $15.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought it a couple of weeks ago (on sale) but all I've used it for so far is viewing PDFs.  I'll try to play with document and spreadsheet files a little later if no one else has responded.  Just didn't want you to feel lost in the void in the meantime.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Steph, I'll look forward to your critique and assistance!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't have Office Suite Pro 6 but I do have Quickoffice Pro. 

For importing existing documents, have you tried connecting your Fire to your computer using a USB/micro USB cable and copying the files into the Documents folder? That is how I transferred, in both directions, some existing .docx and .xls files between my Fire and my PC. That is also how, early on, I transferred several PDF files to my Fire.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok. I've learner more about downloading from my computer,  but now I can't figure out how to add data to the spreadsheet.  Nothing I do brings up the keyboard!!!  Any help?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

There should be a toggle keyboard option in the menu. I took OfficeSuite off after trying QuickOffice. Both are similar and work well. I just found QuickOffice to be a little easier on zooming in to see things.

Both also support DropBox and Box, so you can have documents on your computer moved over to DropBox (or Box) and open them from within OfficeSuite/QuickOffice. It makes it really easy to work on documents from the tablet and have the changes on your desktop/laptop later.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

WestPointer1968 said:


> Ok. I've learner more about downloading from my computer, but now I can't figure out how to add data to the spreadsheet. Nothing I do brings up the keyboard!!! Any help?


Hey, John, sorry to pop in and then disappear. Okay, so you've figured out how to get documents to your Fire, that's great. As Xopher mentions, Dropbox is also a great option; when you click on a document that you have on Dropbox, it will automatically download, then ask if you want to open it with OfficeSuite (it gives me two options, because I have an old trial version of another program on the Fire...not sure what the default is if you have no other programs).

When you're in a spreadsheet and want to add data, just double-tap in the cell where you want to type and voila! The keyboard will come up. Yeah, it's not real obvious; I found it by accident tapping around.  With the keyboard closed, you can click on the middle button to get other options, like 'insert' or 'edit'.

The spreadsheet I was playing with has numerous tabs along the bottom. It's easy to click on the tab I wanted, and though it wouldn't scroll over to the ones not showing on screen, all I had to do was tap and hold on a tab and a list of all the tabs would pop up for me to choose from. So that's good to know. (That was in portrait, they all show in landscape.)

To save the file (including save as), click on that middle button at the bottom, then click on File, and the save/save as options come up, along with New, Open, Recalculate, Protect and Close. If you don't want to save your changes, then just click on the back arrow to close the program, and you'll get options to 'save changes,' 'discard changes,' or 'cancel' (i.e., cancel exiting the program and go back to the spreadsheet).

That's a few things I found so far in playing around, let me know if you have other questions I might be able to help with!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Steph H said:


> As Xopher mentions, Dropbox is also a great option; when you click on a document that you have on Dropbox, it will automatically download, then ask if you want to open it with OfficeSuite (it gives me two options, because I have an old trial version of another program on the Fire...not sure what the default is if you have no other programs).


If you link Office Suite to your Dropbox account (inside the Office Suite app), you should be able to browse files on Dropbox from within Office Suite. It should download and open automatically without any prompts for which app to open. Plus, when you save the file, it uploads it automatically.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dropbox is the best app I've ever used! Didnt realise you could sync the office suite files with it tho, awesome!


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

TY all.  Appreciate the help.  I'll try this Dropbox thing!!

John


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm baaaaaack!  Just tried to download Dropbox and amazon shows it is not compatible with my Fire tho when I enter Dropbox in the amazon search it shows "Dropbox for Kindle"?  Help pls.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

See my answer in your separate thread.


----------

